# Plus de son sur Youtube



## Santalier (12 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je viens de m'inscrire aprés avoir parcouru votre site où les questions/réponses m'ont paru particulièrement pertinentes, je me permets de me présenter, je possède un IMac G5 "de bureau" avec OS 10.4.11 dont je suis content bien que petit à petit les nouvelles applications lui échappent (i.e: Skype..), cependant il a le mérite de faire tourner l'OS 9 pour lequel j'ai une application CIEL compta impossible à faire migrer, avec toutes ses données, vers un OS plus récent.
Parallèlement je possède un Macbook IC, un Ipad et un IPhone, vieille histoire d'amour entre Apple et moi qui a commencé en 1987 avec mon premier ordinateur Apple II e...
Bref, volià mon souci: depuis une dizaine de jours, je n'ai plus de son sur les vidéos Youtube, j'ai vérifié tous les paramètres de son, tout est OK, j'ai téléchargé toutes les màj proposées par Apple, sans plus de succés.

Si quelqu'un connait la solution, je l'en remercie d'avance.

Bien cordialement,
Santalier 
(j'ai cherché sur le site si le sujet a déja été traité en recherchant les mots clé "son youtube" et n'ai pas troivé)


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2014)

bienvenue

et c'est avec quel navigateur?
 en tester plusieurs

et c'est quelle version de flashplayer?

note que les anciens OS ont des limites coté videos en flash
saccades , parfois pas de son ou aucune lecture si ce sont des HD etc 
 et ne peuvent pas utiliser des flash players récents
( à la rigueur des versions de FP bidouillées)


Autre test
créer une session neuve test ( via pref systeme)
et tester sur cette session


----------



## Invité (12 Novembre 2014)

YT avec Os9 ?
Respect !!!!


----------



## Santalier (13 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir,
Merci de vos réponses, navigateur Safari.
Je ne trouve pas l'application Flashplayer et donc je ne connais pas sa version.
Le probleme est tjs entier...

Mais nooooooooooon......YT, c'est à partir de l'OS X.4.11, bien sûr....  ;-)))

cdlmnt
Santalier


----------



## pascalformac (13 Novembre 2014)

cliquer preferences systeme

regarde ta fenetre " preferences systeme"
ca devrait etre indiqué
sans doute en bas de fenetre


----------



## claude72 (13 Novembre 2014)

En général les problèmes avec les vidéos sous Flash viennent d'une upgrade du site qui demande une version plus récente du FlashPlayer...

Sur un PPC on est limité par Adaube à la version 10-et-des-poussières, car il n'y a plus de dévelopement du FlashPlayer pour PPC.

Mais il existe une version pirate spéciale PPC, mise en ligne par un hacker génial qui a bidouillé un FP version 10 (donc qui tourne sur PPC) en modifiant la signature de version de manière à ce que les sites qui proposent les vidéos le voient comme une version 11 (chapeau l'artiste !!!)... Donc, le site leurré par la fausse signature "11" accepte de lancer la vidéo, et ensuite ça fonctionne si le FP 10 peut réellement lire la vidéo (ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas).

Ça se télécharge ici :

http://www.steelbin.com/FPforFBPPC.zip

Après décompactage du .zip, il faut lire le mode d'emploi et faire comme il est dit... et avec Safari 4.11 (celui de Tiger) ça fonctionne parfaitement sur certains sites (comme DailyMotion), pas toujours sur d'autres.

(dommage qu'il n'élimine pas les pubs avant les vidéos...  )



PS : bien évidemment ça ne fonctionne pas sur TenFourFox, car il n'accepte pas les plug-ins.


----------



## Santalier (14 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour et merci à Claude72.
Le son est revenu sur Youtube mais de façon étrange. J'ai bien téléchargé le fichier, suivi la procédure mais lorsque je suis allé sur YT, celui ci m'a affiché que mon navigateur était trop ancien et que je devais en tlchrger un + récent.
La mise à jour de mon Imac G5 n'affiche aucune màj à charger.
Donc procédure inverse pour enlever le nouveau plug-ins et remettre l'ancien.
Et là, miracle, YT remarche...avec l'ancien plug-ins.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, mais ca me convient trés bien 

Merci encore


----------



## claude72 (14 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour



Santalier a dit:


> ... mais lorsque je suis allé sur YT, celui ci m'a affiché que mon navigateur était trop ancien et que je devais en tlchrger un + récent.
> La mise à jour de mon Imac G5 n'affiche aucune màj à charger.


C'est normal, il n'y a plus aucune mise à jour pour un OS 10.4 ! ni pour l'OS, ni pour Safari ou Firefox, ni pour FlashPlayer.


Donc il faut se débrouiller autrement : sur mon G4 j'utilise TenFourFox (version actuelle 31.2.0), qui est toujours développé, compatible HTML 5, et qui donc peut lire les vidéo YT qui sont enregistrées/converties en HTML 5 (il y a même une option sur YT pour qu'il affiche de préférence les vidéos HTML 5).
Mais TFF n'accepte pas les plug-ins, donc pas de FlashPlayer... alors pour les vidéos YT qui ne sont pas compatibles HTML 5 et celles de DailyMotion qui demandent un FlashPlayer, j'utilise Safari et le plug-in FlashPlayer 11 "pirate"...
Bon, d'accord, c'est un peu compliqué, mais avec les 2 navigateurs on arrive à se débrouiller pour tout voir !!!

Le 2e avantage de TenFourFox, c'est qu'il accepte AdBlock+... et c'est un vrai bonheur de ne plus avoir de pub !!!


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2014)

claude72 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 
> C'est normal, il n'y a plus aucune mise à jour pour un OS 10.4 ! ni pour l'OS, ni pour Safari ou Firefox, ni pour FlashPlayer.
> ...


+1

on peut ajouter quelques anciennes versions de navigateurs divers
comme des anciens Opera voire Camino ( camino plus developpé, dommage )


----------

